

I want to intern for Airbnb. - dennisz
http://www.dennis4airbnbintern.com/

======
pmtarantino
Best of luck for you. I did something like that to apply to the company of my
dreams. Although I didn't get it, I received a kind and large answer,
explaining why that wasn't the moment - maybe in the future. I am sure you
will receive an answer from airbnb, even if you don't get the job. And that's
cool.

~~~
dennisz
Sorry to hear that, but thanks so much for the encouragement. Fingers crossed
for good news!

------
nielsenn
Dayummmm killin it shawty! Would hire in a heartbeat. <3

------
huangcat
Rooting for you Dennis :D Let me know if I can help!

------
ycmike
Wish you well!

~~~
dennisz
Thanks!

------
kothariy
Simply unreal.

